# No creo que tengo/tenga frío



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

¿Me podrían decir si está bien decir "*No creo que tengo/tenga frío, sí tengo frío/en realidad tengo frío.=I do not think I am cold, I am cold*," por favor?

Gracias


----------



## micafe

You must use the subjunctive in the first sentence:

No creo que* tenga* frío. 

If you don't want to use the subjunctive you can say:

No creo *tener* frío. 

I am cold is said =* tengo frío*


----------



## Lurrezko

Puedes decir, por ejemplo:

No creo que tenga frío, es que tengo frío / es que lo tengo

o simplemente dar énfasis al verbo, como haces en inglés:

No creo que tenga frío, TENGO frío

Respecto al tengo/tenga, lo correcto es el subjuntivo "tenga", pero para mis oídos el indicativo "tengo", en este contexto, no suena del todo mal


----------



## Lurrezko

- "Cuando llegues a Suecia seguro que tienes frío"
- No, no creo que tenga frío 

en cambio,
- "Creo que tengo frío"
- "¿Eso crees?"
- "No creo que tengo frío, TENGO frío"

En un caso es obligado el subjuntivo, en el otro funciona mejor el indicativo, no sé si habrá una regla gramatical al respecto.

"No creo tener frío" es correctísimo pero no suena nada coloquial, al menos en España.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿También se puede usar el indicativo así?

-Creo que es insignificativo
-No creo que "es insignificativo", aunque respeto tu opinión

Gracias


----------



## Lurrezko

No, no es correcto. Primero, insignificativo no es buen español; no sé lo que quieres expresar, pero la palabra más próxima es insignificante. Segundo, el tiempo verbal correcto es el subjuntivo:
No creo que sea...

El ejemplo del tengo/tenga frío es muy poco ilustrativo del uso del subjuntivo, la verdad. Lo habitual en estas construcciones es el subjuntivo. ¿A alguien se le ocurre por qué en español coloquial funciona bien el indicativo en ese caso puntual?

saludos


----------



## Bea_red

No creo que el uso del indicativo sea correcto en el caso de "No creo que tenga frío". A veces se usa, pero no es correcto, al menos a mí no me suena bien escuchar "No creo que tengo frío". Lo correcto sería el subjuntivo. Me imagino que tiene que ser un problema saber cuando usar el subjuntivo y el indicativo, en ese sentido el inglés es mucho más fácil.


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, tengo que estar de acuerdo con el amigo Bea_red. En ese caso puntual, y siempre hablando de español coloquial, creo que el indicativo no suena mal, pero no consigo dar con otro ejemplo donde pase lo mismo.
En cualquier caso, y a efectos de aprendizaje del español, lo apropiado es usar el subjuntivo como regla en este tipo de construcciones.


----------



## micafe

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿También se puede usar el indicativo así?
> 
> -Creo que es insignificativo
> -No creo que "es insignificativo", aunque respeto tu opinión
> 
> Gracias



Creo que quieres decir "insignificante"..

Como sea, en la frase negativa debes usar el subjuntivo. El indicativo puede sonarles bien a algunos pero definitivamente no es gramaticalmente correcto. Si deseas hablar buen español, debes usar el subjuntivo:

"No creo que *sea* insignificante" (o cualquier otra palabra que quieras utilizar)


----------



## Maximus07

Chocolate, entiendo tu lado.  No hay duda en las oraciones muchas veces que tienen no creer que pero  al decir eso cae en la sección de oraciones de negación.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues de nuevo debo dar la razón a Micafé, pese al tono ligeramente desdeñoso de su mensaje. Sigo pensando que, en ese ejemplo puntual, el indicativo no chirría, siempre hablando de español peninsular coloquial. Pero, como ya dije en un mensaje anterior, en modo alguno puede tomarse como regla, y por supuesto que me hago cargo de que una aclaración lingüística no puede fundamentarse en algo tan subjetivo como "a mí me suena bien" o "se oye a menudo". En mi descargo, diré que soy nuevo en el foro, pido disculpas.

Hablar buen español es hacerlo de forma gramaticalmente correcta, como bien dice Micafé.

Saludos


----------



## mhp

It is not a question of "it sounds good/bad to me so it must be right/wrong". 

When you say "no creo", you can't normally follow this with a declaration of what you believe. That's exactly why subjunctive is used: to avoid declaring something.

Creo eso: eso=a declaration of what you believe/think in indicative mood.
No creo eso: eso = a _non-declarative statement_ about what you don't believe/think. A _non-declarative statement_, a term that I just made up, is just another name for subjunctive mood.


----------



## micafe

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Pues de nuevo debo dar la razón a Micafé, pese al tono ligeramente desdeñoso de su mensaje.



No.. noooo... lejos de mis intenciones hacer eso. He sido profesora durante muchos años y trato de decir las cosas de una manera clara y entendible y a veces puede verse mal en internet donde no se puede notar mi tono. 

Te pido mil perdones si te molesté con mi mensaje, no era dirigido a ti, solo me refería a algo que sucede pero no es necesariamente correcto. 

Y siempre pongo la carita sonriente para suplir la falta de una manera mejor de indicar mi tono


----------



## Lurrezko

No te preocupes, Micafé, gracias por el mensaje. ¡Cuánta discusión por una frase sencilla! Creo que me gustará este foro... 

En fin, ya te dije que soy nuevo en el foro y me cuesta discernir entre una respuesta académica (pensada para establecer una regla para hablantes no nativos), y una impresión subjetiva sobre lo que funciona o no, al margen de que sea o no correcto. Sin duda lo correcto es lo que tú dices, pero mi primer pensamiento al leer la frase fue pensar una situación de empleo:
- Creo que tengo frío
- ¿Sólo lo crees o realmente lo tienes?
- No creo que lo TENGO, lo tengo de veras...

Esto es claramente incorrecto, pero funciona. Ahora bien, es un caso puntual, en modo alguno extrapolable.
Ya intentaré afinar más en el futuro... 
Saludos


----------



## annapo

Hola chocolatelover, a mí también "creer" me producía pesadillas...

*Creo + indicativo*
(a pesar del hecho que verbos que parecen semejantes: _opinar, pensar, valorar, considerar, exponer_ siempre rijan el *subjuntivo*)
me explicaron que es así porqué de hecho, lo que creo lo afirmo y es algo que existe, y por eso usa el tiempo verbal el la certeza (indicativo).

En cambio:
*no creo que + subjuntivo*
ya que estoy negando, lo que digo no existe, por eso, en lugar del tiempo verbal de la certeza, rige lo de la posibilidad (subj).


Creo que _es_ la opción mejor para tu situación
No creo que _sea _la opción mejor para tu situación

No sé si es  algo que otros puedan compartir, pero a mí me lo hizo quedar más claro.


----------



## mhp

Lurrezko oinak said:


> - Creo que tengo frío
> - ¿Sólo lo crees o realmente lo tienes?
> - No creo que lo TENGO, lo tengo de veras...



Or: No es que lo crea, sino que lo tengo de veras.


----------



## micafe

mhp said:


> Or: No es que lo crea, sino que lo tengo de veras.



Así suena muchísimo mejor..


----------



## Peterdg

annapo said:


> Hola chocolatelover, a mí también "creer" me producía pesadillas...
> 
> *Creo + indicativo*
> (a pesar del hecho que verbos que parecen semejantes: _opinar, pensar, valorar, considerar, exponer_ siempre rijan el *subjuntivo*)


Lo siento, pero eso no es verdad. _opinar, pensar y exponer _actúan como _creer_: frase afirmativa con indicativo, frase negativa con subjuntivo.

Con _valorar_ y _considerar_, depende del significado que quieres expresar.


Valorar: 

señalar el precio de algo ---> indicativo
Reconocer, estimar o apreciar---> subjuntivo
Considerar:

Pensar, meditar, reflexionar ---> indicativo
Juzgar, estimar ---> subjuntivo


----------



## Lurrezko

micafe said:


> Así suena muchísimo mejor..



Estoy completamente de acuerdo...


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> Saludos



No se merecen (al menos yo no las merezco). A veces los no nativos tienen opiniones mucho más sensatas que los hablantes del idioma, que nos fiamos (demasiado) de nuestro pobre oído


----------



## swift

Hola:

Hablando en primera persona, resulta anómala la construcción "no creo que tenga frío" si el hecho al que se apunta se ubica en el presente inmediato; si el subjuntivo tiene valor de futuro (= no creo que vaya a tener frío), sigue siendo anómala desde mi punto de vista.

Cuando el sujeto de la acción principal y el de la subordinada son iguales, se usa el infinitivo: no creo tener frío; sin embargo, ese uso podría pasar por refinado. Por ello se prefiere, en muchos casos, la declarativa: creo que no tengo frío. Más simple. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## caniho

_No creo que tengo frío, es que lo tengo._

A mí me parece un frase perfectamente posible en el lenguaje oral. Sobre si es correcta o no, es discutible, quizás no lo sea. En cualquier caso en la mente del hablante el 'no' está negando la frase completa 'creo que tengo frío'. En cambio en '_no creo que tenga frío_', aparte de que se refiere a una tercera persona o a una situación futura, el 'no' está negando sólo al verbo creer. De otra forma podría decirse 'creo que tenga frío' en afirmativa, cosa que no es posible, al menos en el uso que conozco.



swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Por ello se prefiere, en muchos casos, la declarativa: creo que no tengo frío. Más simple.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


 

Cierto, pero en este caso no procede. La forma más segura sería, como ya se dijo: 'no es que crea que te tengo frío, es que lo tengo'. Se introduce otro verbo y todo arreglado. La cuestión es que, especialmente en la lengua oral, a menudo se niega algo no porque sea falso, sino porque se percibe como una descripción insuficiente: '_No es grande, es gigantesco_'


----------



## swift

Tienes razón, Caniho. (Hola ).

Yo analicé simplemente la primera parte de la oración. En cualquier caso, también yo diría: creo que no tengo frío, ¡me estoy helando! (Sólo por no dar el brazo a torcer ).


----------



## eli-chi

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir si está bien decir "*No creo que tengo/tenga frío, sí tengo frío/en realidad tengo frío.=I do not think I am cold, I am cold*," por favor?
> 
> Gracias


La forma en que aquí se diría: "No es que crea tener/que tengo frío, !tengo frío/lo tengo!"


----------



## Lurrezko

eli-chi said:


> La forma en que aquí se diría: "No es que crea tener/que tengo frío, !tengo frío/lo tengo!"



Estoy de acuerdo. Este hilo de tan mal recuerdo para mí, en el que discutí de forma tan lastimosa (y errada) con mi amiga Micafe, va resucitando de vez en cuando, como una pesadilla... 



> No creo que tengo frío, es que lo tengo.
> 
> A mí me parece un frase perfectamente posible en el lenguaje oral



Yo sigo pensando que sí, a pesar de todo y en contra de toda evidencia. ¡Qué difícil es cambiar de opinión a ciertas edades!


----------



## eli-chi

mhp said:


> Or: *No es que lo crea, sino que lo tengo de veras.*


En cuanto a mí, con el perdón del resto de los nativos, este es el único que encuentro apropiado.
Y para expresar la idea completa: "No es que lo crea, sino que de veras tengo frío."
Congratulations, mhp!


----------



## Matedulce

No es que crea que tengo hambre. En verdad, me muero de hambre.

No es crea tener razón, es que de verdad la tengo.

No es que lo crea. Es que estoy segura de que te va a ir bien.


----------



## eli-chi

Matedulce said:


> No es que crea que tengo hambre. En verdad, me muero de hambre.
> 
> No es *que *crea tener razón, es que de verdad la tengo.
> 
> No es que lo crea. Es que estoy segura de que te va a ir bien.


No es que sea sólo un detalle.  Es que hace una gran diferencia, pues se entiende bien lo que se quiere decir ¿verdad, Matedulce?


----------



## Matedulce

¡Qué detallito!

Gracias eli-chi... se me escapó un importantísimo "que". 

Mea culpa.


----------



## Ferchoarg

eli-chi said:


> En cuanto a mí, con el perdón del resto de los nativos, este es el único que encuentro apropiado.
> Y para expresar la idea completa: "No es que lo crea, sino que de veras tengo frío."
> Congratulations, mhp!



Coincido, pero agrego como dato que "de veras" prácticamente no se usa en Argentina. Si escuchamos un "de veras" lo asociamos automáticamente con México (por los doblajes de las series), aunque si no me equivoco creo que somos los únicos bichos raros que no lo usamos en toda Latinoamérica.
En vez de esas frases, acá diríamos:

"No es que lo crea, sino que realmente lo tengo."

"No es que lo crea, sino que realmente tengo frío."


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ferchoarg said:


> ...agrego como dato que "de veras" prácticamente no se usa en Argentina. Si escuchamos un "de veras" lo asociamos automáticamente con México (por los doblajes de las series), aunque si no me equivoco creo que somos los únicos bichos raros que no lo usamos en toda Latinoamérica...


Deben existir dos Argentinas porque en la mía no sólo siempre se lo usó a rabiar sino que existe la forma popular "dende veras" que muchas veces imitamos en tono de broma ("¡Y fijensÉN que se loS digo deNDE veras!"). Luego para mí lo más normal sería decir "No es que crea tener frío; es que lo tengo de veras" (forma más bien informativa, con el subjuntivo denotando la ausencia de una idea o vivencia) o "No es que creo tener frío; en realidad lo tengo" (pronunciado con un aire agresivo y protestatario, como de "no me trates de idiota", con el indicativo contribuyendo a rechazar de plano la noción de la existencia de un interlocutor estúpido que cree tener frío cuando no lo tiene).


----------



## Ferchoarg

aleCcowaN said:


> Deben existir dos Argentinas porque en la mía no sólo siempre se lo usó a rabiar sino que existe la forma popular "dende veras" que muchas veces imitamos en tono de broma ("¡Y fijensÉN que se loS digo deNDE veras!"). Luego para mí lo más normal sería decir "No es que crea tener frío; es que lo tengo de veras" (forma más bien informativa, con el subjuntivo denotando la ausencia de una idea o vivencia) o "No es que creo tener frío; en realidad lo tengo" (pronunciado con un aire agresivo y protestatario, como de "no me trates de idiota", con el indicativo contribuyendo a rechazar de plano la noción de la existencia de un interlocutor estúpido que cree tener frío cuando no lo tiene).



Bueno, quizás vivimos en regiones distintas. Por eso debe ser que jamás escuché "dende veras" ni tampoco lo había leído. Sin embargo sí he escuchado la expresión "de en serio" que supongo es su expresión popular equivalente.


----------



## Sebastian11

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir si está bien decir "*No creo que tengo/tenga frío, sí tengo frío/en realidad tengo frío.=I do not think I am cold, I am cold*," por favor?
> 
> Gracias


 
Con el verbo creer, cuando se expresa seguridad, se usa el modo indicativo:
Creo que tengo frío. (Es lógico que si la persona tiene frío, bastaría con decir: Tengo frío.)
Con negación o verbos de duda se emplea el modo subjuntivo:
No creo que tenga frío. 
Dudo que tenga frío.


----------



## Matedulce

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir si está bien decir "*No creo que tengo/tenga frío, sí tengo frío/en realidad tengo frío.=I do not think I am cold, I am cold*," por favor?
> 
> Gracias



Solamente quiero recordar que ChocolateLover quería decir en castellano:

*I do not think I am cold, I am cold*


----------



## argentinodebsas

Matedulce said:


> Solamente quiero recordar que ChocolateLover quería decir en castellano:
> 
> *I do not think I am cold, I am cold*




A mí me suena más a:

 No es que YO tengo/tenga frío, (es que) HACE frío.

No es literal y cambia un poco el sentido, pero me parece lo más natural sin distorsionar demasiado la idea.


----------



## eli-chi

argentinodebsas said:


> A mí me suena más a:
> 
> No es que YO tengo/tenga frío, (es que) HACE frío.
> 
> No es literal y cambia un poco el sentido, pero me parece lo más natural sin distorsionar demasiado la idea.


Creo que eso sería: "It´s not that I am cold, it is cold", argentino de Bs.As.


----------

